# Where to view venezuela from Aruba



## seatrout (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know a high point in Aruba that we can "see" the coast of venezuela ??  My silly wife wanted to know


----------



## gmarine (Jul 29, 2008)

Its a long, steep, hot climb up to the top of Hooiberg to possibly get a view of Venezuela on a clear day.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 29, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Does anyone know a high point in Aruba that we can "see" the coast of venezuela ??  My silly wife wanted to know



Silly man! Never call your wife silly!


----------



## ajlm33 (Jul 29, 2008)

We saw the coastline while standing by that huge red anchor monument on the south end of the island. BTW, It was on a very clear day.


----------



## seatrout (Jul 29, 2008)

I been to that red anchor rock.  We will try this year and see if we can get a glimpse of the new Miss Universe.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 29, 2008)

You should be able see Hugo Chavez and his MOUTHPIECE!


----------



## tombo (Aug 6, 2008)

Would one be close enough to Chavez to get a clear shot?


----------

